# WWE



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

probabilmente non gliene frega nulla a nessuno pero' io ho un problema e ne devo parlare....
sono in fase di crisi. ed e' grave perche sull argomento ho sempre avuto le idee chiarissime....
da quando tripleHHH e' diventato cattivo io non so piu che pensare....voglio dire dopo cm punk e il suo respect respect respect pensavo che fossero finiti i tempi del bullissmo...invece no...i migliori poi si rivelano crudeli...
io amo i cattivi sono sincera, tipo brock lasner....ma quanto e' figo? e' troppo forte....e pure rayback non mi dispiace...un po troppo monotono pero' piace....e loro si sa...sono cattivi.....ma tripleHHH???? e la melanie poi???
per non parlare del cambiamento di AJ negli ultimi 2 anni....sono sconvolta.....ma mi rivedo tanto in lei...anche in ufficio io zompetto cosi....poi che era sta cosa del tag team daniel brian e kane??!!! ma che davero??? ma quello anni fa era uno figo , kane intendo, cosa ci fa con quel carciofo di daniel?? vabbe...
io non so dove sta andando a finire la wwe....john luranitis....ci vorrebbe che tornasse lui per un po.....giusto per ristabilire i ruoli e poi vediamo chi e' cattivo e chi no....
ah!!!:calcio:


----------



## Leda (26 Settembre 2013)

Ma la fai finita con 'sti thread del cazzo?
Non è mica il tuo diario segreto della Barbie, eh.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma la fai finita con 'sti thread del cazzo?
> Non è mica il tuo diario segreto della Barbie, eh.


scusa ma il foruncolo di fantastica è tanto ironico e la povera miss la tratti così?
nessuno tocchi caina:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma la fai finita con 'sti thread del cazzo?
> Non è mica il tuo diario segreto della Barbie, eh.


Perche rosichi? Che problema hai?


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

*miss*

ma che cazzo fai: minerva anche tu a quest'ora. è strabiliante come si possa passare una intera giornata in questo cazzo di posto. state bene?
non immaginavo una così tanta vita notturna in questo forum. 

buonanotte


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> probabilmente non gliene frega nulla a nessuno pero' io ho un problema e ne devo parlare....
> sono in fase di crisi. ed e' grave perche sull argomento ho sempre avuto le idee chiarissime....
> da quando tripleHHH e' diventato cattivo io non so piu che pensare....voglio dire dopo cm punk e il suo respect respect respect pensavo che fossero finiti i tempi del bullissmo...invece no...i migliori poi si rivelano crudeli...
> io amo i cattivi sono sincera, tipo brock lasner....ma quanto e' figo? e' troppo forte....e pure rayback non mi dispiace...un po troppo monotono pero' piace....e loro si sa...sono cattivi.....ma tripleHHH???? e la melanie poi???
> ...


Ma io l'avevo capito....tu adori i cattivi,gli stronzi,quelli che ti fanno la bua...!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io l'avevo capito....tu adori i cattivi,gli stronzi,quelli che ti fanno la bua...!


In un certoqualmodo. Buongiorno


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Ciao*

Ciao carisssssima!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Una fredda mattina d inverno in questo di londra...li? Ovunque tu sia...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Che minchia ha scritto Missacacia?


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

domani al mare. iuhuuuuu


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> domani al mare. iuhuuuuu


Ninniamo!!! Ma in che senso che cazzo ho scritto?  E poi queste male parole di prima manana....eh su...buongiorno pure a te


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> domani al mare. iuhuuuuu



Mi spieghi perchè vuoi far rodere mezzo forum? 

Che poi dico, che c'è di strano ad andare al mare a fine settembre? che c'è di strano a abbronzarsi a fine settembre? chi c'è i stranu a stinnicchiarisi o sulu e taliari i fimmini a fini settembre? Boh! ma chi c'è i stranu ahhh!


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

strano? e chi ha detto nulla di strano: vogliamo parlare di fine ottobre, allora? non dicevo per fare invidia a nessuno.

era soltanto il mio buongiorno. 

certo se poi da qualche parte mettono già i piumini e piove a dirotto, sai quanto mi dispiace per loro. 


scusa, aggiungo: perchè mezzo forum? l'altro che fa?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

certo se poi da qualche parte mettono già i piumini e piove a dirotto, sai quanto mi dispiace per loro. 

Ecco...hai capito si....I piumini io sono 6 anni che nn li levo....mai levati...giuro..manco un giorno


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Ma infatti avevo il dubbio se era per far rodere, ma pensavo male. Me lo hai fatto capire parlando di ottobre che continuerà per tutto il mese a regalare lo stesso mare pulito che si trova a maggio giugno.... 

Mi spieghi una cosa? Cioè siamo in Italia giusto? perchè hai nominato piumoni piumini etc? cazzo centrano?


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao carisssssima!


Te devo spezzà le gambe subito subito di prima mattina?


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Io*



missacacia ha detto:


> Una fredda mattina d inverno in questo di londra...li? Ovunque tu sia...


Io sto a roma,ed è una calda mattinata d'estate,la vita mi sorride,ed io sorrido alla vita!


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Te devo spezzà le gambe subito subito di prima mattina?


Lasciami stare miss,per favore.


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spieghi una cosa? Cioè siamo in Italia giusto? perchè hai nominato piumoni piumini etc? cazzo centrano?


loro sono in italia e c'è anche chi è fuori italia: noi siamo in sicilia. 


p.s. t'ho confermato la notizia di ieri: è cosa certa.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> loro sono in italia e c'è anche chi è fuori italia: noi siamo in sicilia.
> 
> 
> p.s. t'ho confermato la notizia di ieri: è cosa certa.



Ah.. noi siamo in Sicilia, capito

Si, si, ho letto, chissenefrega.


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lasciami stare miss,per favore.




ma infatti spezzo le gambe a te mica a lei


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti spezzo le gambe a te mica a lei


Simy,ho le gambe dure e toste.....!


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,ho le gambe dure e toste.....!



io ho 46 kg di rottweiler :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Io*



Simy ha detto:


> io ho 46 kg di rottweiler :mrgreen:


Io non giro disarmato.....


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,ho le gambe dure e toste.....!


il guaio è la terza, sempre molliccia ed arrappata, tipo le pelle di daino.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il guaio è la terza, sempre molliccia ed arrappata, tipo le pelle di daino.



Compà glielo scrivi tu a Simy di mettere la cintura di castità al cane se nzamaddiu fosse femmina, nsi sai mai con certi tipi.


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non giro disarmato.....


minchia me lo ero dimenticato... :unhappy:
vabbè te le spezzo da sola


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà glielo scrivi tu a Simy di mettere la cintura di castità al cane se nzamaddiu fosse femmina, nsi sai mai con certi tipi.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
falla finita... e comunque si... è femmina


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> il guaio è la terza, sempre molliccia ed arrappata, tipo le pelle di daino.


Si è vero quindi non siamo compatibili visto che il culo che ti ritrovi ormai è privo di qualsiasi resistenza,sfranto e devastato.


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è vero quindi non siamo compatibili visto che il culo che ti ritrovi ormai è privo di qualsiasi resistenza,sfranto e devastato.


prima di scrivere la tua solita cazzata c'hai riflettuto parecchio: stai perdendo colpi. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> prima di scrivere la tua solita cazzata c'hai riflettuto parecchio: stai perdendo colpi. :rotfl:


Bello mio io ho da fare,mica scrivo solo qui,ho tanti impegni,una vita pregna e persone che litigano per baciarmi languidamente il culo,solo qui dentro non accade questo,siete cafoni ed incivili.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> prima di scrivere la tua solita cazzata c'hai riflettuto parecchio: stai perdendo colpi. :rotfl:


mi devi per favore cosa vuol dire essere da culo. grazie


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> mi devi per favore cosa vuol dire essere da culo. grazie


poi te lo spiego. ma non prenderla come un'offesa  fidati


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> poi te lo spiego. ma non prenderla come un'offesa  fidati


nessuna offesa...o forse si visto che io non sono da culo......ma non so che significa....pero sono in gamba, questo si


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> nessuna offesa...o forse si visto che io non sono da culo......ma non so che significa....pero sono in gamba, questo si



ma no, tu considera che io sono da culo a richiesta 
che tu sia in gamba nessuno lo mette in dubbio.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

opcorn: :risata:opcorn:


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma no, tu considera che io sono da culo a richiesta
> che tu sia in gamba nessuno lo mette in dubbio.


Simy spiega davanti a tutti dai,vediamo se hai recepito alcuni dettami!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> nessuna offesa...o forse si visto che io non sono da culo......ma non so che significa...*.pero sono in gamba*, questo si



piacere, siamo in due e non le uniche

io sono anche da culo


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> piacere, siamo in due e non le uniche
> 
> io sono anche da culo




Madò!! ho cancellato, menomale..! 


auahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> piacere, siamo in due e non le uniche
> 
> io sono anche da culo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: buongiorno principessa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello mio io ho da fare,mica scrivo solo qui,ho tanti impegni,una vita pregna e persone che litigano per baciarmi languidamente il culo,solo qui dentro non accade questo,siete cafoni ed incivili.



se non ricordo male io sono esonerata :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

*ragazzi...*

... meno male che ci state voi, davvero.
Un bacio a tutti.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> piacere, siamo in due e non le uniche
> 
> io sono anche da culo


Tu sei da culo,ma miss non è affatto da culo.


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> opcorn: :risata:opcorn:


hai dimenticato di obliterare il biglietto 




Ti rendo la cosa più facile: *TRECCANI.IT * _Per estens., con riferimento a francobolli o marche da bollo, invalidarli apponendovi un timbro o altra scritta (per es., la firma o la data); *riferito a biglietti di autobus, tram e sim., annullarli inserendoli nell’apposita macchina (obliteratrice). 

*_


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: buongiorno principessa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


salute a te, come butta?

auguro un godurioso venerdì :up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Certo*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se non ricordo male io sono esonerata :mrgreen:


Dottoressa,lei è esonerata, per qualsiasi cosa sono a sua disposizione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei da culo,ma miss non è affatto da culo.



lo scopriremo andando avanti....e non lo fosse, potrebbe diventarlo?


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... meno male che ci state voi, davvero.
> Un bacio a tutti.


Si vabbè ma quando mi baci il culo pure tu?e cazzo ,meno male qui,meno male li,e il mio culo e a corto di baci....


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dottoressa,lei è esonerata, per qualsiasi cosa sono a sua disposizione.


ti vedo male, mooolto male.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> *probabilmente non gliene frega nulla a nessuno* pero' io ho un problema e ne devo parlare....
> sono in fase di crisi. ed e' grave perche sull argomento ho sempre avuto le idee chiarissime....
> da quando *tripleHHH* e' diventato cattivo io non so piu che pensare....voglio dire dopo *cm punk* e il suo *respect* *respect respect* pensavo che fossero finiti i tempi del bullissmo...invece no...i migliori poi si rivelano crudeli...
> io amo i cattivi sono sincera, tipo *brock lasner*....ma quanto e' figo? e' troppo forte....e pure *rayback* non mi dispiace...un po troppo monotono pero' piace....e loro si sa...sono cattivi.....ma *tripleHHH*???? e la *melanie* poi???
> ...




se scrivessi a "cioè"?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei da culo,ma miss non è affatto da culo.


invece magari lo sono se vi degnaste di dirmi che significa.....senno mi autoclassifico a vita NON DA CULO e non e' reversibile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dottoressa,lei è esonerata, per qualsiasi cosa sono a sua disposizione.



grazie. d'ora in poi conferirò privatamente con lei riguardo certi argomenti che in questo contesto richiedono abnorme e inutile spreco di risorse per essere anche solo approcciati


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lo scopriremo andando avanti....e non lo fosse, potrebbe diventarlo?


Non direi,non percepisco predisposizione,ha una tendenza dissociativa al mondo anale,non ha la postura ed il portamento adatto.A me piace molto miss,però percepisco questa sua chiusura.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei da culo,ma miss non è affatto da culo.



e io e io secondo te? :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè ma quando mi baci il culo pure tu?e cazzo ,meno male qui,meno male li,e il mio culo e a corto di baci....


Dottore... guardi che io adempii, non rammenta?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> se scrivessi a "cioè"?


pensi davvero che dovrei riponderti qualcosa tipo: oh si, grazie,......
per tua informazione non ho manco mai letto cioe'....tu invece si quindi sfoga la tua fantasia over there....


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> invece magari lo sono se vi degnaste di dirmi che significa.....senno mi autoclassifico a vita NON DA CULO e non e' reversibile


Miss aspettiamo simy che ti spiega voglio solo capire se ha chiari determinati concetti.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> se scrivessi a "cioè"?


Viola tu dovresti essere da"culo" a richiesta giusto?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai dimenticato di obliterare il biglietto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo hai tu in tasca.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dottore... guardi che io adempii, non rammenta?


Si ricordo bene,rimasi deluso,poco languore,poca enfasi,fu un bacio algido!!!


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> pensi davvero che dovrei riponderti qualcosa tipo: oh si, grazie,......
> per tua informazione non ho manco mai letto cioe'....tu invece si quindi sfoga la tua fantasia over there....


veramente la tua fantasia dovresti sfogarla tu fuori di qui, invece di iniziare sti 3d del cazzo!!!

e si penso che dovresti rispondermi tipo: oh si grazie, visto che c'hai 12 anni!


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Viola tu dovresti essere da"culo" a richiesta giusto?




bravo!!!


vado a sfogare le mie fantasie *over there :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
*


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> veramente la tua fantasia dovresti sfogarla tu fuori di qui, invece di iniziare sti 3d del cazzo!!!
> 
> e si penso che dovresti rispondermi tipo: oh si grazie, visto che c'hai 12 anni!


Miss è molto eccentrica e poliedrica,vedrai che ti piacerà fidati....!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> veramente la tua fantasia dovresti sfogarla tu fuori di qui, invece di iniziare sti 3d del cazzo!!!
> 
> e si penso che dovresti rispondermi tipo: oh si grazie, visto che c'hai 12 anni!


ma perche sei cosi aggressiva? che ti e' successo? a parte che non ho 12 anni....ma questo lo sai benissimo....
secondo....mi sembra che gia ieri per leccare il culo a oscuro hai sfoggiatotutta la tua grazia.....adesso basta dai...rilassati fatti una canna e sentiti un po di musica classica.....io non cho voglia di parlare con persone aggressive di prima mattina.....tra l altro e' pure venerdi,....quindi vai in pace sorella e stai manza


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> bravo!!!
> 
> 
> vado a sfogare le mie fantasie *over there :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> *


MAMMA MIA SONO UN GRANDE.


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e io e io secondo te? :carneval:


tu strepitosamente da culo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



missacacia ha detto:


> ma perche sei cosi aggressiva? che ti e' successo? a parte che non ho 12 anni....ma questo lo sai benissimo....
> secondo....mi sembra che gia ieri per leccare il culo a oscuro hai sfoggiatotutta la tua grazia.....adesso basta dai...rilassati fatti una canna e sentiti un po di musica classica.....io non cho voglia di parlare con persone aggressive di prima mattina.....tra l altro e' pure venerdi,....quindi vai in pace sorella e stai manza


Be viola è una donna molto rispettosa,adoro farmi leccare il sedere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Ma de che*



Lui ha detto:


> tu strepitosamente da culo.


NON HAI CAPITO UN CAZZO COME AR SOLITO!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ricordo bene,rimasi deluso,poco languore,poca enfasi,fu un bacio algido!!!


rispettoso, non algido. Forse ero troppo intimorita...


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON HAI CAPITO UN CAZZO COME AR SOLITO!


si si, proprio come dici tu.


Miss non dare retta a sto tipaccio, vedi, si fa baciare il culo da tutti, è un frocione di prima classe.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> ma perche sei cosi aggressiva? che ti e' successo? a parte che non ho 12 anni....ma questo lo sai benissimo....
> secondo....mi sembra che gia ieri per leccare il culo a oscuro hai sfoggiatotutta la tua grazia.....adesso basta dai...rilassati fatti una canna e sentiti un po di musica classica.....io non cho voglia di parlare con persone aggressive di prima mattina.....tra l altro e' pure venerdi,....quindi vai in pace sorella e stai manza




a parte il fatto che non sono tua sorella, per inciso io non lecco il culo a nessuno tantomeno ad Oscuro, c'ho una vita qua fuori e pure abbastanza piena...

questo si chiama tradimento.net, qui c'è gente che ci scrive perchè è stata male, non ci viene a creare stronzate come quelle che dici tu, chiaro???

vado *over there *perchè proprio mi urti il sistema nervoso, mo chiudi pure questa di discussione!


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Vabbè*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rispettoso, non algido. Forse ero troppo intimorita...


Vabbè mi stavi baciando il culo..... rispetto di che?Sei troppo morigerata e composta,dovresti elasticizzare le tue dinamiche di vita.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be viola è una donna molto rispettosa,adoro farmi leccare il sedere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




casomai il culo me lo lecchi tu :up:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rispettoso, non algido. Forse ero troppo intimorita...



Da cosa? 


:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> a parte il farro che non sono tua sorella, per inciso io non lecco il culo a nessuno tantomeno ad Oscuro, c'ho una vita qua fuori e pure abbastanza piena...
> 
> questo si chiama tradimento.net, qui c'è gente che ci scrive perchè è stata male, non ci viene a creare stronzate come quelle che dici tu, chiaro???
> 
> vado *over there *perchè proprio mi urti il sistema nervoso, mo chiudi pure questa di discussione!


Fai benissimo a non leccare a nessuno,malissimo a non leccarlo a me,penso di meritarlo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> casomai il culo me lo lecchi tu :up:


Se insisti,ma prima lecchi tu il mio...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè mi stavi baciando il culo..... rispetto di che?Sei troppo morigerata e composta,dovresti elasticizzare le tue dinamiche di vita.


Ma dottore... la segretaria ci stava guardando... e quella mena.:scared:


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se insisti,ma prima lecchi tu il mio...:mrgreen:



no l'esperto sei tu


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Due donne litigano... io esco da sto treddì..!

Paura.....:scared:


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

che noia sto 3D: oscuro ce stai a scassà la m..........zza con questa fissa che hai di farti baciare il culo. madonna santa.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Due donne litigano... io esco da sto treddì..!
> 
> Paura.....:scared:



non preoccuparti esco io


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che non sono tua sorella, per inciso io non lecco il culo a nessuno tantomeno ad Oscuro, c'ho una vita qua fuori e pure abbastanza piena...
> 
> questo si chiama tradimento.net, qui c'è gente che ci scrive perchè è stata male, non ci viene a creare stronzate come quelle che dici tu, chiaro???
> 
> vado *over there *perchè proprio mi urti il sistema nervoso, mo chiudi pure questa di discussione!


eddai Violetta su... vero è quello che hai scritto... vero è pure che ci sono momenti in cui farsi due risate è la cosa migliore da fare.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non preoccuparti esco io



Usciamo assieme. Bye bye


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che non sono tua sorella, per inciso io non lecco il culo a nessuno tantomeno ad Oscuro, c'ho una vita qua fuori e pure abbastanza piena...
> 
> questo si chiama tradimento.net, qui c'è gente che ci scrive perchè è stata male, non ci viene a creare stronzate come quelle che dici tu, chiaro???
> 
> vado *over there *perchè proprio mi urti il sistema nervoso, mo chiudi pure questa di discussione!


tu hai dei seri problemi di autocontrollo e gestione della rabbia....vai pure, a me non me ne puo fregar di meno...non ho chiesto il tuo intervento e non ti chiedo certo di restare.....ammazza quanto sei stronza, e cmq cara viola vatti a fare un giro e vedrai che ono sono l unica a scrivere stronzate...tu sei una di queste, quindi se vuoi scoattartela e fare un po di bullismo (alla tua eta aggiungerei) continua pure .... ti faccio da tiracalci....


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



viola di mare ha detto:


> no l'esperto sei tu


Ho capito,proprio perchè son l'esperto,in segno di rispetto tocca a te.E mettici il giusto languore.


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Usciamo assieme. Bye bye



al bar. amunì.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che noia sto 3D: oscuro ce stai a scassà la minchiazza con questa fissa che hai di farti baciare il culo. madonna santa.


.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> che noia sto 3D: oscuro ce stai a scassà la m..........zza con questa fissa che hai di farti baciare il culo. madonna santa.


GRANDE UOMO SPIEGA A MISS COSA SIGNIFICA DA CULO CORAGGIO....!


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> .


Tu sei un altro,miss ha fatto una domanda chi risponde?


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


minchiazza l'hai scritto tu. sai che non si può dire minchiazza in chiaro. speriamo non passi Minerva.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eddai Violetta su... vero è quello che hai scritto... vero è pure che ci sono momenti in cui farsi due risate è la cosa migliore da fare.



certo infatti... :up:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> tu hai dei seri problemi di autocontrollo e gestione della rabbia....vai pure, a me non me ne puo fregar di meno...non ho chiesto il tuo intervento e non ti chiedo certo di restare.....ammazza quanto sei stronza, e cmq cara viola vatti a fare un giro e vedrai che ono sono l unica a scrivere stronzate...tu sei una di queste, quindi se vuoi scoattartela e fare un po di bullismo (alla tua eta aggiungerei) continua pure .... ti faccio da tiracalci....


Rosso, mio.

Perchè? perchè viola contribuisce ai temi del forum, tu no.

Quindi viola come quel coglione di oscuro, oppure come quel cretino di Lui, oppure quella pompinara di Chiara etc etc possono permettersi di dire stronza, tu NO. 

Nonnismo? Yes..!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minchiazza l'hai scritto tu. sai che non si può dire minchiazza in chiaro. speriamo non passi Minerva.



Ora ora hai scritto minchiazza due volte, te ne sei accorto vero? guarda te le segno in rosso.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rosso, mio.
> 
> Perchè? perchè viola contribuisce ai temi del forum, tu no.
> 
> ...


non t ho capito


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Rosso, mio.
> 
> Perchè? perchè viola contribuisce ai temi del forum, tu no.
> 
> ...


Miss è genuina,sta dando dei grossi contributi,è appena arrivata si deve ambientare,non va bene che siete così cinici con una donna spaurita!


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Io dico che Miscaccia è una cretura gradevole e ben riuscita.
Un plauso!


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io dico che Miscaccia è una cretura gradevole e ben riuscita.
> Un plauso!


PER FORTUNA SEI ARRIVATO!!!Stanno attaccando miss rosikano...dammi una mano a difenderla....!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei un altro,miss ha fatto una domanda chi risponde?



Avevo scritto una risposta, cioè avevo fatto una domanda, minchia mi sto confondendo, comunque scrissi originariamente: che minchia ha scritto missacacia?


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> *tu hai dei seri problemi di autocontrollo e gestione della rabbia*....vai pure, a me non me ne puo fregar di meno...non ho chiesto il tuo intervento e non ti chiedo certo di restare.....ammazza quanto sei stronza, e cmq cara viola vatti a fare un giro e vedrai che ono sono l unica a scrivere stronzate...tu sei una di queste, quindi se vuoi scoattartela e fare un po di bullismo (alla tua eta aggiungerei) continua pure .... ti faccio da tiracalci....



ma stai scherzando?

mi piacerebbe molto sapere da cosa tu abbia dedotto che io ho dei seri problemi?

scoattarmela, bullismo? oh santa pace...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> non t ho capito



Ho le mestruazioni, chiaro ora? il rosso era riferito a questo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> 
> mi piacerebbe molto sapere da cosa tu abbia dedotto che io ho dei seri problemi?
> 
> scoattarmela, bullismo? oh santa pace...


In effetti fai tante storie per baciarmi il sedere e poi te la scoatti...viola non ci siamo!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss è genuina,sta dando dei grossi contributi,è appena arrivata si deve ambientare,non va bene che siete così cinici con una donna spaurita!


Ehhh ho capito, il mio era una maniera benevola per farle il culo..!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> 
> mi piacerebbe molto sapere da cosa tu abbia dedotto che io ho dei seri problemi?
> 
> scoattarmela, bullismo? oh santa pace...


forse tu non hai capito....puoi pure avere ragione a dire che scrivo stronzate (e non e' che tu sia da meno) ma al di la di questo, mi devi dire perche sei cosi aggressiva, perche non ce ne e'' davvero motivo.....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> 
> mi piacerebbe molto sapere da cosa tu abbia dedotto che io ho dei seri problemi?
> 
> scoattarmela, bullismo? oh santa pace...



Naggia a te! m'è venuto in mente il divino, sai perchè ? :smile:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> PER FORTUNA SEI ARRIVATO!!!Stanno attaccando miss rosikano...dammi una mano a difenderla....!


Ok, bro!

Miscacchia è troppo fuori come un pronao per spararcici sopra come ad un bambino della croce rossa che è già morto!
Cioè, lei è interessante e va tenuta come certe forme di vita allo zoo o in vasetti riempiti di formalideide, perchè è venuta bene.
E chi è venuto bene bisogna che faccia felici gli altri!


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> forse tu non hai capito....puoi pure avere ragione a dire che scrivo stronzate (e non e' che tu sia da meno) ma al di la di questo, mi devi dire perche sei cosi aggressiva, perche non ce ne e'' davvero motivo.....


Semplice,viola è da culo a richiesta.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehhh ho capito, il mio era una maniera benevola per farle il culo..!


Sei sempre volgare!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok, bro!
> 
> Miscacchia è troppo fuori come un pronao per spararcici sopra come ad un bambino della croce rossa che è già morto!
> Cioè, lei è interessante e va tenuta come certe forme di vita allo zoo o in vasetti riempiti di formalideide, perchè è venuta bene.
> E chi è venuto bene bisogna che faccia felici gli altri!



Chiaramente bro è latino, scusatemi, solo che la sapevo e volevo farlo vedere. 

Volete sapere il significato?


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok, bro!
> 
> Miscacchia è troppo fuori come un pronao per spararcici sopra come ad un bambino della croce rossa che è già morto!
> Cioè, lei è interessante e va tenuta come certe forme di vita allo zoo o in vasetti riempiti di formalideide, perchè è venuta bene.
> E chi è venuto bene bisogna che faccia felici gli altri!


je suis d'accord, capron


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sempre volgare!


Io? ma un ci scassari a minchia compà..!


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok, bro!
> 
> Miscacchia è troppo fuori come un pronao per spararcici sopra come ad un bambino della croce rossa che è già morto!
> Cioè, lei è interessante e va tenuta come certe forme di vita allo zoo o in vasetti riempiti di formalideide, perchè è venuta bene.
> E chi è venuto bene bisogna che faccia felici gli altri!


Si, miss mi ha conquistato alla distanza,mi piace,è genuina,diretta,peccato non sia da culo....!:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiaramente bro è *latino*, scusatemi, solo che la sapevo e volevo farlo vedere.
> 
> Volete sapere il significato?


Se intendi quella roba tipo la salsa, il merengue e il carnevale di Rio e Cicerone, sappi che Cicerone non c'entra.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, miss mi ha conquistato alla distanza,mi piace,è genuina,diretta,peccato non sia da culo....!:up:


essere da culo vuol dire essere stronze aggressive? allora no..sono da tette, anzi da latte....chi vuol intender...


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> forse tu non hai capito....puoi pure avere ragione a dire che scrivo stronzate (e non e' che tu sia da meno) ma al di la di questo, mi devi dire perche sei cosi aggressiva, perche non ce ne e'' davvero motivo.....


forse non hai capito tu!
io ti ho scritto solo "potresti scrivere a cioè" e a te t'è partita la tastiera, perchè da la dietro siamo (guarda mi ci metto pure io, vedi come sono magnanima) tutti leoni, ieri tu hai aperto un 3d in cui hai espresso la tua opinione e come ti è stata espressa la nostra l'hai chiuso... giudica te il tuo comportamento...
io non ho nessun problema di gestione della rabbia e fidati non sono nemmeno una stronza, proprio no, e nemmeno scoatto o faccio la bulla... di te si potrebbe dire altrettanto???


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



missacacia ha detto:


> essere da culo vuol dire essere stronze aggressive? allora no..sono da tette, anzi da latte....chi vuol intender...


CI avrei scommesso!Continua così!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se intendi quella roba tipo la salsa, il merengue e il carnevale di Rio e Cicerone, sappi che Cicerone non c'entra.



Sallo che io capì tutto, ma tutto tutto e qua mi fermo..! E non per dissentire, ma cicerone centra eccome, era lui che spiegava. ecchecchez ma con chi ti metti aò..!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> essere da culo vuol dire essere stronze aggressive? allora no..sono da tette, anzi da latte....chi vuol intender...



Sbav.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> forse non hai capito tu!
> io ti ho scritto solo "potresti scrivere a cioè" e a te t'è partita la tastiera, perchè da la dietro siamo (guarda mi ci metto pure io, vedi come sono magnanima) tutti leoni, ieri tu hai aperto un 3d in cui hai espresso la tua opinione e come ti è stata espressa la nostra l'hai chiuso... giudica te il tuo comportamento...
> io non ho nessun problema di gestione della rabbia e fidati non sono nemmeno una stronza, proprio no, e nemmeno scoatto o faccio la bulla... di te si potrebbe dire altrettanto???


ricalibrati bella mia perche quello che hai fatto tu ieri non era esprimere un opinione....tu sfottevi e senza pieta e pudore quindi non fare la santarella perche sei tutto meno che quello....vai a rileggerti quello che hai scritto ieri poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> je suis d'accord, capron


Je ne comprends pas la langue francaise, mais seulement le baiser.
Il ne semble pas approprié de le faire.
Ici.


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, miss mi ha conquistato alla distanza,mi piace,è genuina,diretta,peccato non sia da culo....!:up:



Io credo sia solo dissonanza cognitiva.

Cioè lei capirebbe di esserlo, se solo tu le facessi qualche esempio.
Pratico.
Ti ha già chiesto l'amicizia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io credo sia solo dissonanza cognitiva.
> 
> Cioè lei capirebbe di esserlo, se solo tu le facessi qualche esempio.
> Pratico.
> *Ti ha già chiesto l'amicizia?*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io credo sia solo dissonanza cognitiva.
> 
> Cioè lei capirebbe di esserlo, se solo tu le facessi qualche esempio.
> Pratico.
> Ti ha già chiesto l'amicizia?


SI MA LUI NON MI VUOLE...AVEVO ANCHE LE PROVE


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io credo sia solo dissonanza cognitiva.
> 
> Cioè lei capirebbe di esserlo, se solo tu le facessi qualche esempio.
> Pratico.
> Ti ha già chiesto l'amicizia?


No raby,miss è una coccolona,tenera e dolce,non è da culo fidati!!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> SI MA LUI NON MI VUOLE...AVEVO ANCHE LE PROVE


Ma certo che voglio.....!Ma scherzi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sallo che io capì tutto, ma tutto tutto e qua mi fermo..! E non per dissentire, ma cicerone centra eccome, era lui che spiegava. ecchecchez ma con chi ti metti aò..!


Cicerone è sempre stato un ottimo tiratore, anche guglielmo tell lo diceva nelle sue filippiche contro una mela.
A parte questo, non posso darti torto.
Sostieni anche tu la pace nel forum!


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Je ne comprends pas la langue francaise, mais seulement le baiser.
> Il ne semble pas approprié de le faire.
> Ici.


combien de ball tu fait.uff


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Madonna santaaaaaa chi scantuuuu!!! vado a controllare se sono amico di oscuro... qua uno deve stare attento. Minchia t'immagini sono da culo..!! aauhahaahahahahaahha


----------



## Eliade (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> probabilmente non gliene frega nulla a nessuno pero' io ho un problema e ne devo parlare....
> sono in fase di crisi. ed e' grave perche sull argomento ho sempre avuto le idee chiarissime....
> da quando tripleHHH e' diventato cattivo io non so piu che pensare....voglio dire dopo cm punk e il suo respect respect respect pensavo che fossero finiti i tempi del bullissmo...invece no...i migliori poi si rivelano crudeli...
> io amo i cattivi sono sincera, tipo brock lasner....ma quanto e' figo? e' troppo forte....e pure rayback non mi dispiace...un po troppo monotono pero' piace....e loro si sa...sono cattivi.....ma tripleHHH???? e la melanie poi???
> ...


Questa/o scrive peggio di Rabarbaro...:unhappy:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> SI MA LUI NON MI VUOLE...AVEVO ANCHE LE PROVE


Se fra cinque minuti sui vostri rispettivi profili non vi vedrò come amici, invocherò la fine della carta igienica in tutte le toilette che frequenterete sulle autostrade dopo aver mangiato prugne!
Non scherzo!


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

certo che oscuro sei un bastardo dentro: ieri la sfottevi e ti ci incazzavi come una bestia verso la povera miscaccia, ora giri le carte in tavola, mi pare si dica così, e cerchi conforto in rabarbaro per difenderla dagli attacchi degli altri.


sei un gran pezzo di ........................


completa la frase ultimo.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No raby,miss è una coccolona,tenera e dolce,non è da culo fidati!!!


quindi se ho capito bene tu sei come un pappone ma senza prostitute...cioe' hai un harem di donne chi da culo chi da latte e in base alle circostanze chiedi loro ti usare le loro skills .....correct?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cicerone è sempre stato un ottimo tiratore, anche guglielmo tell lo diceva nelle sue filippiche contro una mela.
> A parte questo, non posso darti torto.
> Sostieni anche tu la pace nel forum!


No scusa, il tiratore non era gugliemo tell , e cicerone era filippino, diamo a cicerone quel che era di cicerone.. o era cesare ? vabbè u stissu è.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> ricalibrati bella mia perche quello che hai fatto tu ieri non era esprimere un opinione....tu sfottevi e senza pieta e pudore quindi non fare la santarella perche sei tutto meno che quello....vai a rileggerti quello che hai scritto ieri poi ne riparliamo


vabbè...


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> combien de ball tu fait.uff


Je ne comprends pas les femmes francophones ...
Desolee


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo che oscuro sei un bastardo dentro: ieri la sfottevi e ti ci incazzavi come una bestia verso la povera miscaccia, ora giri le carte in tavola, mi pare si dica così, e cerchi conforto in rabarbaro per difenderla dagli attacchi degli altri.
> 
> 
> sei un gran pezzo di testadiminchiaaffumicatu.
> ...


.


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> quindi se ho capito bene tu sei come un pappone ma senza prostitute...cioe' hai un harem di donne chi da culo chi da latte e in base alle circostanze chiedi loro ti usare le loro skills .....correct?


povera miss, non ci stai capendo una benemerita cippa. :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questa/o scrive peggio di Rabarbaro...:unhappy:


Sante Cape!
Non ti ci mettere anche tu adesso!


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No scusa, il tiratore non era gugliemo tell , e cicerone era filippino, diamo a cicerone quel che era di cicerone.. o era cesare ? vabbè u stissu è.


A Cesare quel che è di Cesare...


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> quindi se ho capito bene tu sei come un pappone ma senza prostitute...cioe' hai un harem di donne chi da culo chi da latte e in base alle circostanze chiedi loro ti usare le loro skills .....correct?


Pappone a me?Assolutamente,io sono un uomo normale,con una grande conoscenza della vita,sono stato molto fortunato con le donne e sfortunato in amore!


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


bravino, la prossima volta metti qualcosa in più, Oscuro è pur sempre Oscuso, non essere stitico. :up:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> povera miss, non ci stai capendo una benemerita cippa. :rotfl:


no infatti e ci rinuncio....io ho delle polizze qui da affrontare.....va a finire che dico ai clienti, vuole una polizza da culo?no no

...se me lo spigate bene senno mi tengo il latte e vado avanti


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Dai*



viola di mare ha detto:


> vabbè...


Dai ha ragione...!


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ha ragione...!



c'hai la faccia da culo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Ho controllato: bravi!


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Acida*



Eliade ha detto:


> Questa/o scrive peggio di Rabarbaro...:unhappy:


Acida e invidiosa....!


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> no infatti e ci rinuncio....io ho delle polizze qui da affrontare.....va a finire che dico ai clienti, vuole una polizza da culo?no no
> 
> ...se me lo spigate bene senno mi tengo il latte e vado avanti


è che lo stesso oscuro non sa che dirti, lui parla parla ma di culi non ne capisce una .......


ultimo vediamo adesso come vai


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> no infatti e ci rinuncio....io ho delle polizze qui da affrontare.....va a finire che dico ai clienti, vuole una polizza da culo?no no
> 
> ...se me lo spigate bene senno mi tengo il latte e vado avanti



è che ci sono diversi tipi di donne:

quelle NON DA CULO
quelle DA CULO A RICHIESTA
quelle DA CULO

questo varia in base alla caratteristiche caratteriali/sessuali di queste donne... ma non ho molto tempo per spiegarti adesso che avrei pure da lavorare


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> c'hai la faccia da culo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No è che siete gelose,tutto qui!é una ragazza squisita,appena arrivata,io ieri sono stato un grande cafone,e ho subitaneamente chiesto scusa,dovreste scusarvi anche voi.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è che ci sono diversi tipi di donne:
> 
> quelle NON DA CULO
> quelle DA CULO A RICHIESTA
> ...


be intanto mi hai dato piu informazioni te che tutti questi maschi culaioli in 2 giorni....
grazie...vado a cercare altri indizi....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A Cesare quel che è di Cesare...


Non ho capito, che ha cesare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho capito, che ha cesare?


problemi con il figlio adottivo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No è che siete gelose,tutto qui!é una ragazza squisita,appena arrivata,io ieri sono stato un grande cafone,e ho subitaneamente chiesto scusa,*dovreste scusarvi anche voi*.


Io l'ho imbibita di lodanze fin dagli esordi!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è che lo stesso oscuro non sa che dirti, lui parla parla ma di culi non ne capisce una beataminchiachesisognanchelanotte.
> 
> 
> ultimo vediamo adesso come vai


.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> problemi con il figlio adottivo.



Capito, con cicerone che parla troppo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> be intanto mi hai dato piu informazioni te che tutti questi maschi culaioli in 2 giorni....
> grazie...vado a cercare altri indizi....


Io ho evitato perchè volevo vedere il grado di preparazione dei miei allievi!Simy la migliore,Lui e ultimo come al solito i peggiori!!!


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> be intanto mi hai dato piu informazioni te che tutti questi maschi culaioli in 2 giorni....
> grazie...vado a cercare altri indizi....


sono burloni i ragazzi


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho capito, che ha cesare?



Ha quello che gli dai tu.
E' nato nullatenente.
(no, non è un grado militare)


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> be intanto mi hai dato piu informazioni te che tutti questi maschi culaioli in 2 giorni....
> grazie...vado a cercare altri indizi....


non devi cercarli devi darli tu: per esempio le tue misure sono fondamentali per stabilire se sei o no da culo.

dicci dicci.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io l'ho imbibita di lodanze fin dagli esordi!


Avevi ragione!


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No è che siete *gelose*,tutto qui!é una ragazza squisita,appena arrivata,io ieri sono stato un grande cafone,e ho subitaneamente chiesto scusa,dovreste scusarvi anche voi.


a parte il fatto che lo sai che sono gelosa quindi comportati bene
secondo io non le ho fatto nulla non vedo di cosa dovrei scusarmi...


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Je ne comprends pas les femmes francophones ...
> Desolee


comunq  je n'ai pas  francophones mais fastwebparcequeilest tresplus economique


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevi ragione!


E pensa che me la davano 45 a 1 in scommetitoria!
Se solo ci avessi puntato un euro messo male!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che lo sai che sono gelosa quindi comportati bene
> secondo io non le ho fatto nulla non vedo di cosa dovrei scusarmi...


Io infatti spiegavo al dottore che la morigeratezza del bacio che diedi alle sue natiche fu conseguenza del timore di un tuo risentimento nei miei confronti.
Spiacevami che, profondendo il maggiore entusiasmo che certamente il realtà sentivo, ne inficiasse il nostro rapporto amicale.
Potresti confermare al dottore che il mio comportamento non è dovuto ad altra ragione?


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunq je n'ai pas francophones mais fastwebparcequeilest tresplus economique


a sora minny .................... ma com'è stamattina sta novità.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non devi cercarli devi darli tu: per esempio le tue misure sono fondamentali per stabilire se sei o no da culo.
> 
> dicci dicci.


mah....normale credo...oddio sono un po bassina ....1.58 per 45 kg, 3 di poccie e atletica perche ho fatto 18 anni di sport no stop....trai tu...ma a me piace essere da latte


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

sarà il venerdi, sara misspomelia, c'è qualcosa di strano oggi nell'aria.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che lo sai che sono gelosa quindi comportati bene
> secondo io non le ho fatto nulla non vedo di cosa dovrei scusarmi...


Simy non hai motivo di essere gelosa!Siete diverse,tu sei una donna rassicurante,miss è una donna spontanea,e molto melliflua!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ha quello che gli dai tu.
> E' nato nullatenente.
> (no, non è un grado militare)



Che fai m'anticipi. auahaaaaha


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunq  je n'ai pas  francophones mais fastwebparcequeilest tresplus economique


Humour anglais en francais?


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> mah....normale credo...oddio sono un po bassina ....1.58 per 45 kg, 3 di poccie e atletica perche ho fatto 18 anni di sport no stop....trai tu...ma a me piace essere da latte


3 di poccie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei il mio mito!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:HAI 3 POCCE?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a sora minny .................... ma com'è stamattina sta novità.


e non sono le sole... vai a vedere il 3d di Nordica...


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> mah....normale credo...oddio sono un po bassina ....1.58 per 45 kg, 3 di poccie e atletica perche ho fatto 18 anni di sport no stop....trai tu...ma a me piace essere da latte


Le hai già mandate le tue foto a oscuro come avevi promesso??


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> mah....normale credo...oddio sono un po bassina ....1.58 per 45 kg, 3 di poccie e atletica perche ho fatto 18 anni di sport no stop....trai tu...ma a me piace essere da latte


le misure si danno così: 30-60-90 oppure 90-60-90 le classiche. Così come fai tu, si ci sono d'aiuto, ma........ manca la principale. capisci che se parliamo di culo, il colore dei tuoi capelli è secondario.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Humour anglais en francais?


minchiat


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 3 di poccie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei il mio mito!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:HAI 3 POCCE?


maremma maiala a me stamattina viene un coccolone...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le hai già mandate le tue foto a oscuro come avevi promesso??


no no....non mi sento abbastanza corteggiata e classificata e qualificata per cio'....


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io infatti spiegavo al dottore che la morigeratezza del bacio che diedi alle sue natiche fu conseguenza del timore di un tuo risentimento nei miei confronti.
> Spiacevami che, profondendo il maggiore entusiasmo che certamente il realtà sentivo, ne inficiasse il nostro rapporto amicale.
> Potresti confermare al dottore che il mio comportamento non è dovuto ad altra ragione?



:yes:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 3 di poccie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei il mio mito!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:HAI 3 POCCE?


laterza laterza laterza


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


ti ringrazio sentitamente


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2013)

A occhio e croce Miss ha fatto filotto


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 3 di poccie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei il mio mito!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:HAI 3 POCCE?


Sii serio quando si parla di poccie! sono il mio mito le poccie e checchezz! 

Sono serio, non ci scherzare altrimenti non sai che ti faccio..!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A occhio e croce Miss ha fatto filotto


Missfilotto... lo scrissi prima, ma sto ancora qua.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maremma maiala a me stamattina viene un coccolone...


3 poccie?:rotfl:Ho trovato la mia anima gemella ragazze vi saluto a tutti...!:up::up:


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maremma maiala a me stamattina viene un coccolone...



pure a me... 
:nclpf:


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 3 poccie?:rotfl:Ho trovato la mia anima gemella ragazze vi saluto a tutti...!:up::up:



:risata:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchiat


Minchio-as, minchiavi, minchiatum, minchiare?


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Ahh*



missacacia ha detto:


> laterza laterza laterza


La terza?sono asimmetriche?


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La terza?sono asimmetriche?



tipo cosi


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Minchio-as, minchiavi, minchiatum, minchiare?



Minchiazzam.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La terza?sono asimmetriche?


no, è la casa editrice.


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> no no....non mi sento abbastanza corteggiata e classificata e qualificata per cio'....


Sentito Oscu?

Vuole una mazzo di spugnole e prataioli in segno di omaggio!

Accontenta la sua umile richiesta, su!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

eh nooo....ul culo non si tocca...cmq sono 90 60 80, credo o almeno ero cosi l anno scorso.....certo e' che me magno una cifra di mc donalads pero il peso non e' aumentato e non credo amnco queste misure......cosi ci farai mai poi....io pure come ultimo preferisco le tette al culo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sentito Oscu?
> 
> Vuole una mazzo di spugnole e prataioli in segno di omaggio!
> 
> Accontenta la sua umile richiesta, su!


data la stagione al massimo finferli e chiodini. Altrimenti è roba coltivata, da burini.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> eh nooo....ul culo non si tocca...cmq sono 90 60 80, credo o almeno ero cosi l anno scorso.....certo e' che me magno una cifra di mc donalads pero il peso non e' aumentato e non credo amnco queste misure......cosi ci farai mai poi....io pure come ultimo preferisco le tette al culo....



Sei GAY! MINCHIA..! ti converto io..!


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> eh nooo....ul culo non si tocca...cmq sono *90 60 80*, credo o almeno ero cosi l anno scorso.....certo e' che me magno una cifra di mc donalads pero il peso non e' aumentato e non credo amnco queste misure......cosi ci farai mai poi....io pure come ultimo preferisco le tette al culo....



Col peso che dichiari, l'unità di misura non può essere in centimetri...


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma il foruncolo di fantastica è tanto ironico e la povera miss la tratti così?
> nessuno tocchi caina:mrgreen:


Fantastica ha aperto *un* 3d di sfottò per prendere per i fondelli chi viene qua a concimarci coi trascurabilissimi fatti suoi di ogni tipo e specie. Per capirci meglio, NON aveva nessun foruncolo. E poi il 3d era UNO. Quella è ironia.

La nostra nuova utente, invece, che manco si accorge che in molti stanno facendo finta di apprezzarla, solo per indurla a scrivere, e vincere così la noia e passare il tempo, ha fatto apparire come funghi almeno 4 o 5 discussioni scritte in un angloitaliano che, pur terrificante, lo è molto meno dei concetti che esprime (se di concetti si può parlare, visto che non c'è una logica interna, a parte che le piace parlare di sè). E se ne è ben guardata dal partecipare a discussioni aperte da altri, possibilmente in tema, dimostrando di non aver affatto un'idea (o, se ce l'ha, di non rispettarla) di cosa sia un forum e di come si partecipi.

Se si annoia e ha voglia di passare il tempo in compagnia esistono le chat o i messaggi privati.
Questo era il senso del mio intervento.


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> eh nooo....ul *culo non si tocca*...cmq sono 90 60 80, ....


che disgrazia! 

chiudi và.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei GAY! MINCHIA..! ti converto io..!


no grazie ci hanno gia provato...cmq no non sono gay, ho un ragazzo da 6 anni....ma apprezzo tutto....o tutte


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> data la stagione al massimo finferli e chiodini. Altrimenti è roba coltivata, da burini.


e' vero lo sapevo pure io che e' da burini


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> data la stagione al massimo finferli e chiodini. Altrimenti è roba coltivata, da burini.


A lei piace la roba che spunta sulle balle di stallatico incellophanato...

E non la si può mica deludere la pulzella!


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> .


ben alzata, buon giorno cara.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> no grazie ci hanno gia provato...cmq no non sono gay, ho un ragazzo da 6 anni....ma apprezzo tutto....o tutte




E bhe quell'apprezzo tutto o tutte ha chiarito tutto tutto.  

Ma io son fedele come il motto di cicerone fidelis nel tempus! e non faceva altro che ripeterlo fino a farlo arrivare alto nei cieli sfondando i paracaduti pure.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Fantastica ha aperto *un* 3d di sfottò per prendere per i fondelli chi viene qua a concimarci coi trascurabilissimi fatti suoi di ogni tipo e specie. Per capirci meglio, NON aveva nessun foruncolo. E poi il 3d era UNO. Quella è ironia.
> 
> La nostra nuova utente, invece, che manco si accorge che in molti stanno facendo finta di apprezzarla, solo per indurla a scrivere, e vincere così la noia e passare il tempo, ha fatto apparire come funghi almeno 4 o 5 discussioni scritte in un angloitaliano che, pur terrificante, lo è molto meno dei concetti che esprime (se di concetti si può parlare, visto che non c'è una logica interna, a parte che le piace parlare di sè). E se ne è ben guardata dal partecipare a discussioni aperte da altri, possibilmente in tema, dimostrando di non aver affatto un'idea (o, se ce l'ha, di non rispettarla) di cosa sia un forum e di come si partecipi.
> 
> ...


davvero FANNO FINTA? MA SEI SICURA???? perche io ci credevo....
e cmq si mi tengo ben lontana dal scrivere opinioni su cose che non mi riguardano.....questo non vuol dire non avere un idea di cosa sia un forum o non rispettarla, piuttosto se ritengo che cio' che penso possa ferire o urtare qualcuno che sta gia male me ne sto zitta. me lo sono fatto un giro a leggere le discussioni ma che ti credi? poi, il mio italiano e' a pezzi lo so, mi dispiace, ma dopo 6 anni qui uno se lo dimentica l italiano e tu potresti anche essere meno severa. non mi annoio affatto per tua informazione ma al momento non ho tanto da fare a lavoro e mi prendo un po di svago, sbaglio?
comunque si forse hai ragione questo non e' il forum per me....e chiedo scusa se ho urtato la sensibilta di alcune persone....

ciao a tutti


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Fantastica ha aperto *un* 3d di sfottò per prendere per i fondelli chi viene qua a concimarci coi trascurabilissimi fatti suoi di ogni tipo e specie. Per capirci meglio, NON aveva nessun foruncolo. E poi il 3d era UNO. Quella è ironia.
> 
> La nostra nuova utente, invece, che manco si accorge che in molti stanno facendo finta di apprezzarla, solo per indurla a scrivere, e vincere così la noia e passare il tempo, ha fatto apparire come funghi almeno 4 o 5 discussioni scritte in un angloitaliano che, pur terrificante, lo è molto meno dei concetti che esprime (se di concetti si può parlare, visto che non c'è una logica interna, a parte che le piace parlare di sè). E se ne è ben guardata dal partecipare a discussioni aperte da altri, possibilmente in tema, dimostrando di non aver affatto un'idea (o, se ce l'ha, di non rispettarla) di cosa sia un forum e di come si partecipi.
> 
> ...



Eddai su, secondo te noi maschietti pieni di ormoni, siamo così cretini da non saper andare oltre. Su su Leda, ma hai fatto bene a scrivere e lo sai. 



Non rispondere per piacere.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> eh nooo....ul culo non si tocca...cmq sono 90 60 80, credo o almeno ero cosi l anno scorso.....certo e' che me magno una cifra di mc donalads pero il peso non e' aumentato e non credo amnco queste misure......cosi ci farai mai poi....io pure come ultimo preferisco le tette al culo....


COSA AVEVO SCRITTO IERI?NON SEI DA CULO.SIGNORI SONO O NON SONO UN GENIO?


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*miss*



missacacia ha detto:


> davvero FANNO FINTA? MA SEI SICURA???? perche io ci credevo....
> e cmq si mi tengo ben lontana dal scrivere opinioni su cose che non mi riguardano.....questo non vuol dire non avere un idea di cosa sia un forum o non rispettarla, piuttosto se ritengo che cio' che penso possa ferire o urtare qualcuno che sta gia male me ne sto zitta. me lo sono fatto un giro a leggere le discussioni ma che ti credi? poi, il mio italiano e' a pezzi lo so, mi dispiace, ma dopo 6 anni qui uno se lo dimentica l italiano e tu potresti anche essere meno severa. non mi annoio affatto per tua informazione ma al momento non ho tanto da fare a lavoro e mi prendo un po di svago, sbaglio?
> comunque si forse hai ragione questo non e' il forum per me....e chiedo scusa se ho urtato la sensibilta di alcune persone....
> 
> ciao a tutti


La gelosia delle donne è una brutta cosa.....lascia stare.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Certo che chiudere un treddino che al momento andava a parare sulle poccie..:incazzato::incazzato:

Leda ti odio.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che chiudere un treddino che al momento andava a parare sulle poccie..:incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Leda ti odio.


NO IO NON CHIUDO NULLA, CONTINUATE PURE TRA DI VOI, IO STO CHIUDENDO IL PROFILO E L ACCOUNT SE SOLO CAPISSI COME SI FA.......


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Miiss*



missacacia ha detto:


> NO IO NON CHIUDO NULLA, CONTINUATE PURE TRA DI VOI, IO STO CHIUDENDO IL PROFILO E L ACCOUNT SE SOLO CAPISSI COME SI FA.......


Dargliela vinta?perchè?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> NO IO NON CHIUDO NULLA, CONTINUATE PURE TRA DI VOI, IO STO CHIUDENDO IL PROFILO E L ACCOUNT SE SOLO CAPISSI COME SI FA.......



Devi domnadarlo a Lui in MP, oppure a Rabarabaro, aiutano l'admin che è un fantasma e che non serve a nulla per sbrigare queste cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> NO IO NON CHIUDO NULLA, CONTINUATE PURE TRA DI VOI, IO STO CHIUDENDO IL PROFILO E L ACCOUNT SE SOLO CAPISSI COME SI FA.......


iscrizione gruppi.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> iscrizione gruppi.



Tu parli troppo, SALLO..!


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

la smettete di aprire e chiudere thread ad minchiam :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> iscrizione gruppi.


Gelosona....!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> la smettete di aprire e chiudere thread ad minchiam :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Quoto..!


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto..!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dico, ma, ti rendi conto del contributo che stiamo dando al forum..! ti rendi conto oppure no..! 

Spiegaglielo tu alla Simy, per piacere. Madò ora la Simy mi dice: Clà quando devi dirmi qualcosa la devi dire a ME..! 

Viola non dirle nulla, grazie.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quante siete gelose però...!


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che chiudere un treddino che al momento andava a parare sulle poccie..:incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Leda ti odio.


Ma vaffanbrodo 




missacacia ha detto:


> NO IO NON CHIUDO NULLA, CONTINUATE PURE TRA DI VOI, IO STO CHIUDENDO IL PROFILO E L ACCOUNT SE SOLO CAPISSI COME SI FA.......


Ma scusa, perchè vuoi passare da un eccesso all'altro?
Sono stata severa sull'utilizzo che hai fatto del mezzo finora, non sulla tua presenza qui. E ci mancherebbe.
Tant'è vero che - in modo provocatorio - ti ho chiesto se potevi smettere di aprire e chiudere 3d a muzzo (e non sono la sola, mi pare).
Oramai questo 3d c'è, c'è chi apprezza, continua pure qui, ambientati e poi magari ti verrà anche voglia di esprimerci il tuo parere su altri argomenti che non riguardino solo la tua persona. Con il tatto richiesto, come hai giustamente sottolineato.

O no?


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Leda*



Leda ha detto:


> Ma vaffanbrodo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gelosa pure tu....!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto..!


: ma come sei??? :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> : ma come sei??? :rotfl::carneval:


Ultimo è semplicemente coglione nature!


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

i coltelli a serra manico e il tira pugni li hanno già usati?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma vaffanbrodo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be scusa ma se rileggi il tuo commento di ieri sera non sono io quella che passa da un eccesso all altro....
io sto scrivendo sul forum libero, e non mi sembra che brulichi di discussioni profonde.....
io ho chiuso le discussioni che erano finite e su cui nessuno scriveva piu.....
in secundis, la discussione su wwe non e' riguardante la mia persona......io pensavo che quqlcuno potesse darmi la propria opinione sul wrestling tutto qui.....non ho scritto nulla su di me....mi sembra.....a parte piccoli dettagli condivisi da tanti non solo da me.....
quindi continuo a non capire perche i miei 3d ti stanno tanto sulle palle quando qui e' pieno di discussioni a senso unico aperte da uno e commentate dallo stesso e poi chiuse.....questo pero va bene.....
c'e' modo e modo di dire le cose......e capisco e accetto il tuo punto di vista e siccome in parte lo condivido pure mi levo dalle palle.....tanto come hai detto tu, fanno finta....quindi sarebbe poco dignitoso restare qui a farmi prendere per il culo alla grande......

qualcuno chiede a sbriciolata dove sta iscrizioni -  gruppi.....io non lo trovo....

grazie


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> ....quindi sarebbe poco dignitoso restare qui a farmi prendere per il culo alla grande......
> 
> grazie


Miss, su, dai abbiamo scherzato, dai. Non essere una bambina viziata. certo qualcuna ha detto cose un pò più serie e pesantucce, ma , in fin dei conti, che te ne frega. Pensa che io e quel coglionazzo di JB ci scorniamo sempre, lui dice bianco io nero, ma chi se ne frega, tanto il coglionazzo è sempre lui che ci cade come quel coglionazzo che non è altro. Ci vuole poco con lui. Ora per esempio vedrai che ..........................

lo stesso è stato fatto con te. A perte il fatto che, qualunque cosa ne dica oscuro, tu sei da culo secondo me e, pertanto ti chiedo di restare ancora un pò.


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti spezzo le gambe a te mica a lei


ma com'è che quando sono io ad esprimermi, tu mi fai la paternale perchè sono troppo violento......?


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> be scusa ma se rileggi il tuo commento di ieri sera non sono io quella che passa da un eccesso all altro....
> io sto scrivendo sul forum libero, e non mi sembra che brulichi di discussioni profonde.....
> io ho chiuso le discussioni che erano finite e su cui nessuno scriveva piu.....
> in secundis, la discussione su wwe non e' riguardante la mia persona......io pensavo che quqlcuno potesse darmi la propria opinione sul wrestling tutto qui.....non ho scritto nulla su di me....mi sembra.....a parte piccoli dettagli condivisi da tanti non solo da me.....
> ...



in alto a dx "impostazioni"

poi sulla sinistra (sotto a modifica avatar...etc)  "Gruppi permessi" ... ci clicchi sopra e spunti "prenotazione cancellazione account"


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> in alto a dx "impostazioni"
> 
> poi sulla sinistra (sotto a modifica avatar...etc) "Gruppi permessi" ... ci clicchi sopra e spunti "prenotazione cancellazione account"


come sei premurosa:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> in alto a dx "impostazioni"
> 
> poi sulla sinistra (sotto a modifica avatar...etc)  "Gruppi permessi" ... ci clicchi sopra e spunti "prenotazione cancellazione account"


Fatto grazie... adios companeros...


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come sei premurosa:rotfl:



Sono gentile... :lipstick:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> Fatto grazie... adios companeros...


Nooooo...!

Ora purtroppo dovrò farmene una ragione...

OK, fatta.

Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Fantastica ha aperto *un* 3d di sfottò per prendere per i fondelli chi viene qua a concimarci coi trascurabilissimi fatti suoi di ogni tipo e specie. Per capirci meglio,* NON aveva nessun foruncolo.* E poi il 3d era UNO. Quella è ironia.
> 
> La nostra nuova utente, invece, che manco si accorge che in molti stanno facendo finta di apprezzarla, solo per indurla a scrivere, e vincere così la noia e passare il tempo, ha fatto apparire come funghi almeno 4 o 5 discussioni scritte in un angloitaliano che, pur terrificante, lo è molto meno dei concetti che esprime (se di concetti si può parlare, visto che non c'è una logica interna, a parte che le piace parlare di sè). E se ne è ben guardata dal partecipare a discussioni aperte da altri, possibilmente in tema, dimostrando di non aver affatto un'idea (o, se ce l'ha, di non rispettarla) di cosa sia un forum e di come si partecipi.
> 
> ...


ed io che mi preoccupavo, non si fa così


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nooooo...!
> 
> Ora purtroppo dovrò farmene una ragione...
> 
> ...


riesci a far di tutta l'erba un fascio altrettanto velocemente?


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

missacacia ha detto:


> probabilmente non gliene frega nulla a nessuno pero' io ho un problema e ne devo parlare....
> sono in fase di crisi. ed e' grave perche sull argomento ho sempre avuto le idee chiarissime....
> da quando tripleHHH e' diventato cattivo io non so piu che pensare....voglio dire dopo cm punk e il suo respect respect respect pensavo che fossero finiti i tempi del bullissmo...invece no...i migliori poi si rivelano crudeli...
> io amo i cattivi sono sincera, tipo brock lasner....ma quanto e' figo? e' troppo forte....e pure rayback non mi dispiace...un po troppo monotono pero' piace....e loro si sa...sono cattivi.....ma tripleHHH???? e la melanie poi???
> ...



secondo me ti ci vorrebbe il cilicio!
però mica vergato da uno qualunque...dovrei vergartelo io!!!!
mandami un mp...vediamo che posso fare.
trovo la storia naturalemente ingarbugliata ...come il cervello.
ma niente di meglio che operare con ...amebe( nel senso , libere di mente) come te.
altro che master...
con te si può fare tutto...pure cagarti in faccia.


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> riesci a far di tutta l'erba un fascio altrettanto velocemente?


Se con erba intendi la canapa e con fascio un controverso ventennio del secolo scorso, non capisco a cosa tu ti stia riferendo...


----------

